# RatForum Facebook Page - Due to Popular Demand



## Jaguar

hey guys! due to popular demand i've started up an official fan page for ratforum on facebook! bear in mind the page is new, and so there is not much on it... but as the fan base grows, eventually things such as announcements, facebook exclusive contests and polls, suggestions and discussions and more will take place on the page. if support is strong, a group will also be integrated to give our members another place to gather and chat with one another away from the forum.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/RatForum/197304516975387

your support and patience as we get this set up is much appreciated ;D
​


----------



## Scuff

Liked and double-liked. 8)


----------



## Alexc844

Liked


----------



## Jaguar

moving this to the general section  i don't think anyone sees it down here.


----------



## Crickett

So liked


----------



## Jaguar

gonna give this a bump as activity has slowed down  don't forget to like and share this page with your friends!


----------



## windyhill

I liked it


----------



## mikeytheratty

cool just joined ;D


----------



## christinelovesyou

Liked!


----------



## GhostMouse

Ooh, this is the first time I've seen this. Liked.


----------



## shawnalaufer

hurray!


----------



## tm22

liked c:


----------



## IOVERATS

Yep, I've just joined the rat forum and the rat forum facebook page .Talk about killing two birds with one stone! Didn't expect the rat forum to have a new Facebook page Thank you to all the people who have created the Facebook page.


----------



## shannoneybaloney

Yay! Liked liked and liked. And liked.






And liked.


----------



## Flora

Oh I didnt know there was one!! Awesome! Going to like it right now!


----------



## lindzmichelle

Like!


----------



## AboJah

liked


----------

